# Smoked Fish Spread



## tropics (Nov 19, 2014)

ingredients

6-8 ounces smoked fish, picked over for stray bones then finely chop. I used Porgies
8 oz cream cheese
1/2 tsp Mustard Powder
2 Heaping Tbspn mayo ( Helmans)
1 1/2 Rounded Tbspn sour cream
1 Tbspn Capers Chopped & (Drained)
1/2 tspn fresh Dill Chopped
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

Soften cream cheese with in all the other ingredients except the fish,add fish after every thing is smooth. Refrigerate for a few hours serve with your
favorite cracker.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds tasty!

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## chef willie (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds good....like the caper idea. This, I'm sure, will be made up for some Holiday gatherings. I always like to take the scraps of salmon home from work after service and make a similar dip/spread for the boys at the Club. I like it zippy though so usually add a good dose of Chipotles in Adobo sauce to the whirling food processor.....oh yeah....ZING


----------



## tropics (Nov 19, 2014)

Most of my guest dislike when I kick it up LOL

As for fish I use what I catch, Porgies, Black Fish Ribs are by far my favorite for this dish.

Smoked Black Fish Ribs













088.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 19, 2014






Porgy Before the Smoke













258.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## chef willie (Nov 19, 2014)

Used to fish as a kid with the old man out on the Long Island Sound....porgies always seemed to be part of the catch. Vividly remember getting spiked often...LOL.....Willie


----------

